# Me standing up for myself this morning



## Linguist (Nov 24, 2012)

Well, I told her I couldn't pay her share of health insurance for November, December, and preschool. She said she would pay for December (I can't rely on that) and I said I was no longer willing to pay for her bills in any way. She applies for State assistance this week and I explained that I told her back in early November she needed to find work. She says she has phone recording saying id cover her Nov insurance. And emails etc. I said it didn't matter and that I can work more and she isn't really working at all, so she needed to make up the difference. She works two days a week waiting tables. She then said she was going to evict me from the house, I said don't threaten me, I won't be coerced and you can't evict me without a long process of court hearings. Soooo it felt good to make a stand, it's amazing, she's like, I can't afford 400 dollars, I said go get a job or work more hours at the restaurant, it's holiday season, I am already working full time and she isn't paying rent at her friends. I think she is just lazy and selfish. She cited my income and I told her I'm paying for all the house bills now on one income and I can't afford not desire to carry her

I then said I hope you not get spiteful and try to evict me or cancel our Xmas plans but w/e, she thinks I'm being entirely unreasonable in ejecting her to pay her bills when she is working two days a week waiting tables 

I basically said I'm deducting your bills from what I give you to pay

Thoughts?


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

Good for you! Isn't she the entitled princess. 
She can't have it both ways. Keep enforcing these new boundaries.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hermes (Oct 8, 2012)

Good. Now stick to it.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Awesome! Way to go!


----------



## confused777 (Nov 21, 2012)

:iagree:


----------

